# I'm sick of doctors!



## NicksWifey (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm sorry y'all, but I really need to RANT here, so bare with me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As a lot of you know, I had thyroid cancer and had 2 surgeries and my radiation iodine treatment recently. I started taking my lifelong prescription of Synthroid almost three weeks ago.

I've seen so many doctors in the last year and a half, that I'm really freaking frustrated and tired of them. My mom works for two surgeons that removed my thyroid during both surgeries. During the first surgery, the assisting surgeon came out of the OR and my parents saw him, so they approached him and asked him how the surgery went. He said "They're stiching her up now, it was benign." (Referring to the isthmus and thyroid nodule they removed, which in fact was NOT benign). He was just being an ass and assumed and then I find out two days later I had thyroid cancer. Being that my mom knows him quite well she confronted him and blasted him for giving her and my dad false hope. He never even apologized, what a dickhead!
Then the icing on the cake is my thyroid doctor herself, my endocrinologist.  I have been seeing her since August 2007, she had tracked my nodule all the way. There aren't many endocrinologists around my area, so I pretty much have to stick with her. I did manage to find one, but he is booked through the end of the month and my medical insurance expires on the 31st. The entire time I've been her patient, she has been a smart ass and has objected to me getting bloodwork done at the hospital I work for, since that is more convienient for me instead of driving a little over an hour to get it at the hospital that she is affiliated with. She was against me getting a fine needle aspiration (biopsy) of my thyroid nodule from the the doctors at the hospital I work for, instead she wanted it done at her hospital, once again. Of course, I'm the patient, so I do what's best for me and I had it done at the hospital I work at, by doctors I know. She was also against me getting surgery, but tough shit.
She has challenged my mother and I every step of the way. I had regular bloodwork and ultrasounds done every six months and even though my nodule kept getting bigger, she kept saying I didn't need a biopsy, in her opinion. Thank god I elected to have one against her wishes on my own with doctors I know because if I had not, I'm sure I would still be living with thyroid cancer and wouldn't even know it.

I went in for a full body scan at the University of Virginia hospital the day before Thanksgiving. I was told by the technician, that the doctor's office would be notified that upcoming Friday and I could get my results on Monday by calling my endocrinologist. I called Monday afternoon and was told the DR would return my call. Never did. I called again on Tuesday and was told the same thing. Finally, on Wednesday I called and asked what the fuck was going on, I was told "This is strange, your results are right here, the DR will call you." Big surprise, because she never called!! On Thursday, my mom called and went off and was assured once again that the DR would call her this time. My mom waited by the phone all day for the DR to call and she wouldn't. So I called their office after hours, left a pretty nasty message on their answering machine and said if I didn't hear about my results yesterday morning, I was going to send them a fax for release of medical records to continue my care elsewhere. Of course, I threatened them, so they called me ASAP yesterday morning and told me the DR wanted to see me this coming Monday to discuss my results and talk about "why I'm upset". 
I told the office staff, that I didn't need to drive 65 minutes to tell them why I'm upset, I'm upset because she won't return my goddamn phone calls like most doctors do for their patients. I told them all I wanted to know, was the outcome of my treatment and if the cancer spread elsewhere, which of course, they wouldn't tell me. I asked them to fax me my info, they refused. So now I have an appointment next week, just to go see this doctor in person and tell her "I'm upset with you because you're a bitch. You have challenged me every step of the way, got pissed off that I had surgery against your wishes, when it was in my best interest, never apologized for making me wait so long to get a biopsy in the first place, and you won't return my fucking phone calls. IS THAT GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU??!?!"

I mean honestly, why can't an endocrinologist just fall out of the sky and land in my lap and be my best friend for life? Hopefully if I show my ass enough, they will black list me from their office and I can try and get in with another endocrinologist somewhere.
My mom has worked for surgeons for over 20 years. Comparing how they treat their patients when they demand their medical records (which by the way, you have legal access and rights to) to this bitch, I'm just ready to report her and her office staff, but I don't know who to. 

Sorry you guys, I just needed to rant!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 6, 2008)

How rude is she?!
My mom is a RN and she wouldn't treat anyone like that!
I'm so glad you didn't listen to her and went with your gut feeling.
You should totally switch to another hospital because you have enough stress as it is and you don't need anymore coming from doctors!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## NutMeg (Dec 6, 2008)

That doctor is sketchy. Seriously, is there anyway you can figure things out with your medical insurance to get another endocrinologist? Because that is just appalling.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 6, 2008)

my mom is a nurse, so i get the pleaseure of hearing about all the asshole doctors. I mean, they really do think they're gods amongst men! I have a friend that has some weird thing where her airway swells to the point where she cant breath, its really dangerous, her doctor was a royal dick. like the king of assholes.

Some doctors are so helpful and caring, where as there are some that are just so awful. I mean, why would someone like this woman want to be in the feild? Especially an endocrenologist! I don't think any of you're request were uncalled for or irrational. Most people that find out they have cancer arent as well informed as you, and are prob. thus a bit crazier.

Good luck with your "meeting". I hope you blast her.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 6, 2008)

Why are endo.'s so effing stupid? My doctor pulls the same shit with me. Everything was fine (or, tolerable) until I lost my insurance, and now I can't even get the orders I need for my bloodwork. I got a hard time from the doctor about getting my bloodwork done somewhere else (that I could afford without insurance), and when I had the results sent to him he wouldn't tell me what was going on. To top it off, he closed his voicemail, so I couldn't even leave a message. My problems were so bad that my doctor tells me after I lost insurance that I should have had my thyroid removed years ago, but wouldn't let me get the surgery when I requested it. WTF, that information isn't useful to me now. 

Thyroid problems are serious, and I wish doctors would stop treating their patients like crap. I would totally find a lawyer to draft a letter to your doctor demanding they release your medical records. If only you could sue them for being dickwads, lol.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 6, 2008)

I can't believe how incredibly unprofessional that office is being.
I would demand copies of all your records while they are in there.  She is probably worried about a lawsuit.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm sorry this had to happen to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should see if there is any way you can get a new doctor. Not all doctors are that insensitive towards their patients, so to everyone, please don't generalize doctors as being evil. Both my parents are good doctors. I also aspire to be one and I will definitely not be like that.

I hope you will be able to sort your problem out soon.. even if you've been having it for a long time.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## nikki (Dec 6, 2008)

That dr is totally ridiculous to be acting like this towards a patient with a recent cancer diagnosis!!!!  Even if there is only one other dr in your area---I would switch!   She should be going out of her way to help you in this situation!  She obviously is either too busy to care or is just a rude bitch.  Tell them that you want copies of your records while you are in the office---you will need to sign consent forms to get them released.  I also would not leave the office until they hand them to you.  They will probably make some excuse as to why they can't do it right then and there---but stand your ground and insist on it.  No one should be treated like that!!!!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi...I'm sorry to hear everything your going through and understand how frustrating it is. How dare the dr say it was benign before they even did a biopsy on it. To put you and your famly on a roller coaster like that. So many dr's treat people as numbers, not humans and no one knows our bodys as well as we do. 
Like the other one you mentioned that challenged you & your mother and I every step of the way. It hurts to hear what you have to go through with the medical bs when your body needs the treatment and/or answers now. Like you getting the stuff done at your hospital, that makes sense to me and why should she care where it gets done. One thing I run into alot are doctors that want to control everything and once I stand up for myself they change and there ego takes over.  Even if we question what they are recommending they get all bent out of shape. A dr and patient relationship is suppose to be a team but now a days i dont see that often.  You can report her to the BBB, they have one for doctors only. Whenever a new doctor comes into the picture I always  check them out and one time even filed a complaint regarding one. 

I had a tumor removed from my thyroid when I was 17 and was told it was cancer when it wasnt. I was on thyroid replacement for 15-20 years until my thyroid turned into goiter and now have another large "tumor" on it. Around 10 years ago I was told I needed to get radiation iodine treatment but my old HMO wouldnt cover it. I had a MRI on my neck for another issue & it showed the thyroid but it was through a different insurance company. They wrote a letter to my main insurance company but they still wouldnt do anything about it. That was 10 years ago like I mentioned, can you imagine how huge it is  now. Between that gland and my salavtory glands, well they are both in trouble.  I also have Lupus (& everything other disorder it causes, way too many health conditions to list) and am finally getting treated for that after 20 years.This pass year I've been finally getting a good team of dr's together. Then last week my primary Dr passed away (accident or murder, it's under investigation) . He was only 38 and a very caring person, treated and listened to his patients, ect. I live in a some what small town and a large group of doctors are taking turns covering his practice, seeing his patients, ect until they can figure out what to do. He was putting together all of the pieces of my health puzzle and bringing in the  specialist. All I can think about is him passing but my friends are reminding me I have to start all over again with a new dr. As you know, that's not easy and takes a long time. It takes seeing 10 bad ones to find 1 decent one and insurance company's dont help the process either.

I dont talk about my health in forums here much but am so glad I read your post today. Some of my buyers know, many of them turn into good friends
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's nice seeing someone write about what they are going through, venting is sometimes the best medicine.   I drown myself in home business and my pets, knowing many of my new conditions are not good but can only work on one issue at a time. Then on top of it I tore my meniscus (sp?) 5 months ago, need surgery and still waiting for my insurance to approve that. It's like where do you start?? Each new doctor wants a new MRi, new blood test's, ect I've had 3 MRI's and 2 brain scans in 12 months. Now I need another one for the surgery but they wont approve it which means no surgery, it's a catch 22. The one's that suffer is us but no one seems to care. I could keep on writing.... 

I saw a real jerk ears nose & throat dr a few weeks ago after requesting & confirming that my appointment was with another Dr in the same office. I heard this other guy was a jerk and guess what, they made my appointment with him after me stating & calling to confirm it was with the other one. anyway, talking about walking out of the office, thats exactly what happened. After he got done talking, my mother & I got up and walked out without  a word to him or the staff.

Please feel free to PM me or I might PM you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have friends and family for support but knowing someone who knows what it's like is something else. Until they have walked in our shoes they have no idea and visa versa...
Even though were not in each others shoes we do have a great understanding of what the other is going through. I'll probably end up cutting & pasting this too you instead of posting it. dang, I just finished reading what I wrote and it sounds like a horror movie and very confusing, lol.

Sorry if there are alot of spelling errors or words that dont make sence, while writing this my brain went into what we call a "brain fog"


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow that doctor is an asshole and his office workers are very very unprofessional. I'm glad you can show them a piece of your mind. From interning at a hospital i know that that some doctors like to think you are beneath them just because they went through med school and we didnt.  But many of them work two 8 hour shifts 5/6 days a week for decades, that will turn anyone sour.

Is it possible for you to switch doctors?  You should have a doctor who you feel comfortable with and who you like, not that asshole you have right now.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 6, 2008)

You definitely hve the right to rant, babe.
Things will get better, we're all here for you, pretty lady


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 6, 2008)

That doctor really sucks.  Definitely give her a piece of your mind because it'll make you feel a lot better and definitely get a copy of your file in case you need to make a switch.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_That doctor really sucks.  Definitely give her a piece of your mind because it'll make you feel a lot better and definitely get a copy of your file in case you need to make a switch._

 
A great point, I keep a copy of all of my blood results, MRI, doctors diagnosis's, insurance info approving/not approving test's, ect...everything I need if I have to get a new doctor & to show that what I'm saying is true.  My parents keep a copy too incase I misplace mine, lol but it's happened.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 7, 2008)

I wish I had some advice but I don't.  I just wanted to let you know that I love you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Keep being strong girl!


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

be strong.


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I can't believe how incredibly unprofessional that office is being.
I would demand copies of all your records while they are in there. She is probably worried about a lawsuit._

 

YAh, very unprofessional!! I would definitely give her a piece of your mind when you see her on monday! Don't let it bother you too much but I can understand how you must feel!! Definitely see if you can look into another doctor cause this is something that you should NOT have to be worrying about. 

Take care pal


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_ So now I have an appointment next week,  
_

 

Let us know how the appointment goes, this is a great & caring group of people & we are here for you.


----------



## User93 (Dec 10, 2008)

It will be ok girl, I'm sorry you have that a bitchy doctor


----------

